
Show HN: Some “new” stuff related with Enigma Machines - voidbrainvoid
Hi,<p>I am posting some links of tiny projects of mine related with Enigma (that now I am making public) for anyone hooked on this old rotor cipher machine:<p>- An Enigma Machine library (M3) good to be used on simulators (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rafael-santiago&#x2F;libeel).<p>- A minimalist Enigma Simulator for ANSI&#x2F;TERM environments. I have compiled it on Linux, FreeBSD, OpenBSD (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rafael-santiago&#x2F;ansiterm-enigma).<p>- An Enigma Machine implemented as a (weird...) UNIX char device (for Linux and FreeBSD). So when using it you got a &quot;&#x2F;dev&#x2F;enigma&quot; in your box to play with (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rafael-santiago&#x2F;dev-enigma).<p>Well, maybe it can be interesting for people who like cryptography, WWII, UNIX, etc...
======
detaro
copy&paste for clickable links:

Enigma Machine library (M3): [https://github.com/rafael-
santiago/libeel](https://github.com/rafael-santiago/libeel)

minimalist Enigma Simulator for ANSI/TERM environments:
[https://github.com/rafael-santiago/ansiterm-
enigma](https://github.com/rafael-santiago/ansiterm-enigma)

An Enigma Machine implemented as a (weird...) UNIX char device:
[https://github.com/rafael-santiago/dev-enigma](https://github.com/rafael-
santiago/dev-enigma)

~~~
brudgers
The first link returns 404.

To submit a link using the |submit| page, put it in the |url| box and leave
the |text| box empty. It is ok to add a comment after the link shows up on the
HN |new| page.

~~~
voidbrainvoid
[https://github.com/rafael-santiago/eel](https://github.com/rafael-
santiago/eel)

Sorry!

